# Before I buy...Dremel nail trimmer



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Do any of you have any opinions on using this tool for trimming nails? I usually use a guillotine clipper and file Elsa's nails down. I've always been afraid of rotary tools around Elsa's hair, but the speed may be low enough on this tool to give me the control I need. Any opinions or horror stories?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't bother with the grooming version. It's underpowered. Instead, take a look at the cordless Dremel Minimite. I bought one for Alvin when he first arrived at my house because my last dog wouldn't let us clip her nails for love or money...or treats. Unfortunately, Alvin's nails had never had anything done to them prior to coming here and they were way too long and way to thick to Dremel. As it turns out, he doesn't mind having his nails clipped in the slightest, so I just take him to get it done at the groomer's.

Long story short...they are awesome tools. Poke Elsa's nails through the toe of a pair of pantyhose to keep her fur away from the tool.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with getting the cordless Dremel from your hardware or home repair store. I think they work great. Give lots of treats while training to except the noise and feel of it. Remember that it gets hot very fast so you never hold it on the nail. Use more of a tapping motion. Gently swipe around the edge of the nail to smooth at the end.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

We have a dremel but I am sort of chicken to use it. My dh wants to try but we don't even know what bit to use.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Is this the Dremel Minimite you guys were referring to? 

I was thinking about asking for a Dremel for Christmas, since Kim goes thoroughly spastic with normal clippers, and the groomer said she's okay with their dremel tool. I figured I could desensitize her to it the same way we desensitized the horses to hair clippers...

Sorry if I'm hijacking at all, I just wanted to be sure I understand which tool you are referring to.


----------



## rubyjewel (Nov 15, 2007)

Long story short...they are awesome tools. Poke Elsa's nails through the toe of a pair of pantyhose to keep her fur away from the tool.[/QUOTE]

*Wow... what a great grooming tip here... I file a lot of nails (as a groomer) and yet to figure out the fine talent of not getting the dogs hair in the tool, well, unless I put it on the slowest possible speed, lol which takes me forever!*


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Inga said:


> Remember that it gets hot very fast so you never hold it on the nail. Use more of a tapping motion.


That really is a very good reminder!



rubyjewel said:


> *Wow... what a great grooming tip here... I file a lot of nails (as a groomer) and yet to figure out the fine talent of not getting the dogs hair in the tool*


I had the same thought...now I'll just have to find a pair to pull out of my collection. 



Shaina said:


> Sorry if I'm hijacking at all, I just wanted to be sure I understand which tool you are referring to.


No worries, you're on topic IMO.

So, if the Minimite is the way to go, what RPM do ya'll use? And do you change RPM for finishing vs. bulk work?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I've used both the corded and cordless versions and much much prefer my Oster corded version. The cordless batteries wore down quite quickly even the good rechargeable ones, and lacked the power i find with my Oster. I also like the Master Grooming corded one too.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We have two dremel versions. The smaller one is the same one they market for dogs, just w/o that all that marketing and orange color. I only use it if I absolutly have to. The lower speed just isn't fast enough for a smooth dremel and the high is just a little too high for smaller nails or softer nails. I much prefer the adjustable speed, larger dremel. I have it set anywhere from 3.5 to 4 depending on the nails.









I can do about 8 dogs on one charge...and that dremel is 3-4 years old and used several times a week, so I'm sure our battery isn't what it used to be.

For dremeling nails with hair around them on our podengos and staghound, I can usually manage if the dog is still. But if they fidget then I just poke the nail through an old pair of pantyhouse to expose the nail w/o any surrounding hair.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> We have two dremel versions. The smaller one is the same one they market for dogs, just w/o that all that marketing and orange color. I only use it if I absolutly have to. The lower speed just isn't fast enough for a smooth dremel and the high is just a little too high for smaller nails or softer nails. I much prefer the adjustable speed, larger dremel. I have it set anywhere from 3.5 to 4 depending on the nails.


Do you happen to know what the larger model is called?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I use a generic brand rotary tool that I picked up at Harbor Freight for <$20. I don't know what the RPM's are but it has only one speed. I guess I just adjusted my technique to the speed. I started out using a 100 grit band but felt that it took too long, and therefore builds up heat on the nail. So I switched to a 60 grit band and am much happier. All of the sanding bands are interchangeable. you just have to know if you have a 1/4" collet or a 
1/2" collet. Just be careful and swipe, don't hold it on the nail. A 60 grit band will chew through pretty quick On a little dog done weekly) so keep your eyes open between swipes and look for the quik. My dogs usually let me know if I am getting too close to the quik. There is a nerve that sticks out a few mm's beyond the quik. So if your dog yelps...might be time to stop on that nail. If you hit the quik you'll see just an oozing of blood, not the usual gush when you cut it with clippers. Get out a bit of powder.

My dogs have long hair on their feet and also long ear hair that is a danger for entanglement. I use the pantyhose technique for the feet. Also be careful of long hair/fur on the body. One of my dogs put her head down to sniff and I caught up her ear fringe in the rotary tool. Not pretty...

I think much easier than clipping, and easier to stay clear of the quik. Good luck!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

CP, I have Standard Poodles, so lots of hair! I have the MiniMite Dremmel, and love it. Does a great job on their nails, and you can slip a nylon kneehigh on the leg, poke the nails through, and then dremmel without fear of catching hair. (The cordless dremmels do stop when hair gets caught.) I also pulled up ears and put a velvet scrunchie around them in case they poke their nose too close when I first started using the dremmel. Now, my dogs sleep through the whole process!

The nice thing about the dremmel is that if your dog's nails are longer than you'd like when you start, you can dremmel every three days to get the quick to move back, and get the nails shorter much, much sooner than you ever could with a clipper.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Do you happen to know what the larger model is called?


It's just the Lithium Ion Dremel: http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/tool-detail.htm?H=188091&G=66204&I=69676


----------

